# مكتبة القداس الالهي



## amgd beshara (11 أكتوبر 2012)

للبابا كيرلس السادس
http://www.4shared.com/rar/5YQcyyQb/_______1961_Herosonscom.html

القداس الباسيلي للبابا شنودة الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/music/PJu7HQuM/____.html

القداس الغريغوري للبابا شنودة الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/music/PWIsgEQF/____.html

قداس عيد الميلاد للبابا شنودة الثالث
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/wGrtI0Mh/_____.html

قداس للبابا في دير الانبا بيشوي
http://www.4shared.com/music/534H6nJD/______.html

القداس الغريغوري للانبا رافائيل
http://www.4shared.com/music/L74LzlR0/____.html

القداس الغريغوري لابونا مكاري يونان
http://www.4shared.com/rar/-8biZceQ/____.html

القداس لابونا موسي ابراهيم و المعلم ابراهيم عياد
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/8_0OmPlr/______.html

القداس لابونا داود لمعي
http://www.4shared.com/music/mqcNWDBA/___.html

القداس الغريغوري لابونا داود لمعي
http://www.4shared.com/music/GJBVsZhZ/____.html

القداس الحبشي لابونا استفانوس رزق
http://www.4shared.com/rar/w9Lnnz6o/_____herosonscom.html

القداس الكيرلسي ابونا استفانوس رزق
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/0lfQ2b7B/____.html

القداس للانبا ميخائيل
http://www.4shared.com/rar/8Re09a0k/___Herosonscom.html

قداس ابونا انطونيوس سعد
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/QIx7O6_L/___.html

قداس للمتنيح الانبا اثناسيوس
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/tsB5Zuyi/___.html

قداس خميس العهد
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/tnKJ4gXS/___online.html

القداس الباسيلي لابونا يوسف اسعد
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/jZi-BZNY/____.html

القداس الغريغوري لابونا يوسف اسعد
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/zuCQv0cb/____.html

القداس الكيرلسي لابونا يوسف اسعد
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/acS8oyx_/____.html


*و لالهنا كل مجد و كرامة الي الابد 
+امين+*​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2012)

رااائع
عاشت الايادي
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*مجموعة قيمة جداااااااااااا
و انا بستمتع بقداس ابونا انطونيوس سعد قوى *​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------

